# Warm up with Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic short stories--5 star rated



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm excited to announce my second volume of Flirts! short romantic stories is now available.

Like the first volume of 5-star-rated Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories, Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection) are also fun, sweet, flirty stories, 9,000-12,000 words each in length.

Set on Cape Cod, these are perfect, summer beach reads. Stories include: "Ex on the Beach," "She's Hot Now," "Girls Just Wanna Have Finn," "Washed Up," and "Hot For Summer."

Buy the whole collection for 3.99 or individual stories for .99. Check out the original Flirts! collection and look for Holiday Flirts! in October.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Lisa, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reminders, Ann!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted to share the new trailer for *Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories* set on Cape Cod. Just 2.99, stories are a good length, between 9,000 and 12,000 words each.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

If you're looking for sweet, funny romances to read during your lunch break or kids' practices--check out Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories. Currently rated #43 on the USA top 100 Romance list on itunes, #4 on the UK top 100 romance list and 5 star rated on kindle!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a fun, lunch-break read?  Try this collection of funny, romantic short stories.  5-star rated on Amazon!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep summer alive with this collection of short stories--5 fun, sweet, stories linked by a loose thread that ties up in a perfect happy ending.  Just 2.99!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't you love end-of-season clearance sales?  Me too!  So Beach flirts is marked down to .99 for a short time now that winter's banging on the door.   Stay warm with these sweet, funny romances.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Still a great deal at 2.99.  5 star rated on amazon!  If the cold weather's got you down, take a trip to the shore with beach flirts!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Having a taste of summer is beginning to look good about now!

Dana


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I know!  Maybe I should have released this collection in the dead of winter!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's another 5 star review from an Amazon reader.  5 fun beachy short stories for 2.99!

5.0 out of 5 stars Great short stories, December 1, 2011
By 
Yuri - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection Vol. 2) (Kindle Edition)
This was a great read. Short and sweet! I was in a great mood after reading these stories! The jilted fiance was my favorite and I loved the humor mixed throughout the stories.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

My collection of sweet, funny romantic shorts Beach Flirts! will be .99 starting today for a few days only as part of an ENT promotion.  How about a little Merry Christmas to you?  It's like a dollar store stocking stuffer for yourself.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

It's 6 degrees here in Western New York right now.  How's it by you?  If you need a break from winter, try these fun, sweet summer romances.  Each story is 8,000-12,000 words in length.  The stories are linked to each other and wrap up in a fab happy ending.  For 2.99, take a chance and see if it warms you up!


----------



## Ella Skye (Jan 5, 2012)

Love your Flirts! Thanks and looking forward to the new ones!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Ella! Love your cover.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Check out one of the 5 star reviews on Amazon for Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories
Just 2.99!

5.0 out of 5 stars Loved this set!, September 17, 2011
By 
Aly - See all my reviews
This review is from: Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection Vol. 2) (Kindle Edition)
Loved this set more then I loved the first (Which was a lot). Very unique and fun stories about love and all the things that get in the way of it. Must reads for romance fans!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you tried one of the Flirts! short stories collection?  Beach Flirts! is volume 2 of my sweet, funny romantic short story collections.  They stories in each volume stand alone, but are linked within the collection.  Try Beach Flirts! for just 2.99!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's another 5 star review for the Flirts! series, including Beach Flirts!  Just 2.99.  4 Volumes now available:  Flirts!, Beach Flirts!, Holiday Flirts!, and Fairy Tale Flirts!

5.0 out of 5 stars Happy Ever After At It's FUNNIEST!!!, January 25, 2012
By 
"ReviewsByMolly" "Molly Edwards, auth... (Willow Spring,NC USA) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories (The Flirts! Collection Vol. 2) (Kindle Edition)
Want a good escape after a long days work? Want a laugh out loud look into some fun loving romance? Grab up these amazing, funny romantic comedy collections by an absolutely FANTASTIC author! Lisa Scott takes a whole new world of laughs and puts them into 3 volumes of 5 short stories each, for the readers to enjoy. But, be forewarned.....these stories WILL make you laugh out loud so many times, that it's best not to have a drink in your mouth at the time. ;-)

These three volumes are totally awesome. I had them all read within a couple hours. They're fast past, hilarious, sexy and sweet. These stories take ordinary women (and men!) and turn their relationship issues into 3 volumes of flirting, romance and fantabulous happy endings. Each story is it's own, but they are all linked together through awesomely created characters.

Each story is awesome but if you really, really, REALLY want a laugh out loud moment.....read The Hot Girl's Friend. I laughed out loud so many times during that story that people were probably looking at me like I'd lost my mind! Don't let Jane into your love life....there's no telling WHAT you'll be and why you're unavailable...lol. Oh and Not You....well, let's just say that THAT story, is totally, awesomely.........unexpected and will make your eyes bulge with wowness ;-).

The Beach Flirts and Holiday Flirts were awesome too. They all had the perfect amount of awesomeness to them, like volume one had. In the Beach Flirts, I loved Washed Up...I mean with a woman named Molly finding love....yea. 'Nuff said. And Holiday Flirts? Well, Christmas will never be the same after reading these hilarious stories! Tingle All The Way is really awesome in that one. I loved it the most!

So, if you are looking for that escape, or something to pass the time with, check out Lisa Scott's FANTASTERIFFIC collections of romance. They're 5 Book worthy, highly recommend and so hilarious that you'll wish flirting and romance were ALWAYS like this ;-). I can't wait to go back and grab her next volume in the Flirts collection when it releases, entitled Fairy Tale Flirts! It's sure to be a greatastic edition to the Flirts collection of fun, laughter and happy ever after!

This review originated at Reviews By Molly in part with a blog tour.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a little love this Valentine's season?  Try one of my Flirts! short story collections.
Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories is just 2.99 and 5 star rated on amazon.  The collection contains 5 funny, sweet romantic short stories set on Cape Cod.  The stories stand alone, but link to one another in the collection.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

If you like sweet, funny, romantic stories, give Beach Flirts! a try.  5 romantic short stories set on Cape Cod.  The stories are linked, and wrap up in a fun, happy ending.  5 star rated on amazon.  4.5 star rated on itunes US, UK, and AU.  Just 2.99


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreaming of summer? Take a trip to the beach for 2.99 with Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.  5 star rated on amazon!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are a few quick quotes from Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories--just 2.99!


The first is from “She’s Hot Now” a short story from Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.

“The only relationship I’m interested in is a fleeting one—with fries and a hot dog,” Micki said.


And also from Beach Flirts! Here are a few lines from “Hot For Summer.”

“I was about to leave when the bells chimed on the door and someone walked in.  Well, not someone.  A guy.  An incredibly gorgeous, tall, man with head-to-toe muscles.  I wanted to tell him the model convention must be somewhere else, since I’d never seen someone like him in here, but I sank onto a stool at the counter instead.  “Can I help you?”  ‘Cause I can think of a few ways you could help me…’


And from “Ex on the Beach” also from Beach Flirts!

He wondered if she’d ever stop being angry.  Then he remembered how she never forgave her sister for dyeing her Barbie’s heads instead of Easter eggs when she was seven, so probably not.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Beach season will be here before you know it.  Get in the mood with Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories set on Cape Cod.  Just 2.99.  The stories are 9,000-12,000 words each, and link together (although they do stand alone.)  5 star rated on Amazon.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

After weeks of warm weather, it's snowing in Western New York.   If you're like me and looking ahead to summer, Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories will get you in the mood.  Just 2.99 for five sweet, funny romantic shorts that are linked together.  The stories are 9,000-12,000 words each.  5 star rated on amazon. 4.5 star rated on itunes US, itunes GB, and itunes AU.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hit the beach with five sweet, sassy, funny romantic shorts.  Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories is 5 star rated on Amazon.  Just 2.99!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Summer's knocking on the door! Try one of the stories from Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories for free!

She's Hot Now (Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories Collection) is 4.5 star rated on amazon.

Here's a 5 star review from amazon.

Cute and easy to relate to! January 3, 2012
By LadyGhostDuchess
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
I rarely relate to a book, but while reading this book I smiled to myself thinking about how wonderful a piece of work this book was. She's Hot Now, shows what people go through when they lose weight and how they deal with the results of it. This book really inspired a new confidence in myself. I have always wanted to be "the hot girl" and I know it just takes some time and concentration to get yourself to what you want to look like. The romance behind this is great. The characters are so fantastic


----------



## Tangerine (May 13, 2012)

These look like great stories! I'll be making my way to Kindle and purchasing a few before the night is out.

I'm glad I found this post.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks very much, Tangerine!  (I often have a lot of erotic shorts in my also boughts.  Guess people who like their shorts like them anyway they can get them!)

It's beach season, and if you're looking for a few sweet, sassy shorts, try Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories.  You'll take a trip to the beach for just $2.99.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a few great beach reads?  Try some romantic shorts with Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories just $2.99.  5 star rated on Amazon.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Check out story #2 from the Beach Flirts! collection.  "She's Hot Now" is free on Amazon.  4.7 star rated!  Get the whole collection for $2.99.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking for a beach read?  Get five romantic shorts in Beach Flirts!  Each story is 9,000 to 12,000 words long.  Just $2.99 for some seaside fun.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

5 beach reads for one price!  Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories features 5 fun, sassy, sweet romances set on Cape Cod.  Each story stands alone, but they also link together with characters popping up in other stories.  5 star rated on amazon, 4.5 star rated on itunes, 4.5 star rated on BN!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

If it's cold and dreary where you are, try this collection of sweet, fun romantic shorts all set on Cape Cod.  Just $3.99 for 5 stories!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

If you're snowed in like I am, hit the beach with these five sweet, funny romantic short stories.  The stories stand alone, but they connect to each other when read as a collection.  Just 2.99!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

The warm weather's not here yet, so take a mini vacation this weekend with Beach Flirts! 5 Romantic Short Stories. $2.99 for five sweet, funny, romantic shorts.  Happy reading!


----------

